# JB KUSTOMS / JOE RUIZ



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

JUST GOT CALL THAT JOE RUIZ FROM JB KUSTOMS WAS SHOT LAST NITE AT HIS SHOP! 
IS HE OK, ANYONE GOT INFO??


----------



## liljoe (Oct 8, 2006)

i dont know i just got a call today.I'm going to the hospital today.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

i found out last night, a couple hours after it happened. thats some sorry ass shit. i heard he was outside with his kids, they (PHAYLANX) were about to have their meeting. sorry motherfuckers!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

:angry:  
thats some fucked up shit..im sorry 2 hear that..
Our prayers go out to him and his famillia.. hope he hes doing ok,,,,


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hope hes alright


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 14 2006, 08:15 AM~6367357
> *JUST GOT CALL THAT JOE RUIZ FROM JB KUSTOMS WAS SHOT LAST NITE AT HIS SHOP!
> IS HE OK, ANYONE GOT INFO??
> *



WTF????? WHO did this shit? DAM Sorry to hear my prayers are with him and his family..... Hey Homie keep me posted I'm still out here in NC Camp Lejeune Dam Marines..... Somebody tell Joe I send my prayers... How is he?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuckin haters, dont know the guy but he will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Oct 14 2006, 09:59 AM~6367457
> *WTF?????  WHO did this shit? DAM Sorry to hear my prayers are with him and his family..... Hey Homie keep me posted I'm still out here in NC Camp Lejeune Dam Marines..... Somebody tell Joe I send my prayers... How is he?
> *


who do you think, the same fuckers that do everything. im not gonna even bother about the whole getting rid of the Gangsta mantra of lowriding cause it aint gonna happen. i pray homie pulls through


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

WTF! Joe is cool people, hope he is well.


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_I was at the hospital last night, didn't get to see him, but he's doing good, he talked to his mom for a bit, and she said that he didn't know who the guys were. They are doing x-rays, he did get shot 3 times on his side. I'll get the lates news when I go see him today._


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Oct 14 2006, 11:11 AM~6367704
> *WTF! Joe is cool people, hope he is well.
> *



x2 thats what im saying 2..chales thats fucked up ...hope hes doing well.. FUCK !!!


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 14 2006, 11:13 AM~6367712
> *I was at the hospital last night, didn't get to see him, but he's doing good, he talked to his mom for a bit, and she said that he didn't know who the guys were. They are doing x-rays, he did get shot 3 times on his side. I'll get the lates news when I go see him today.
> *



thanks for da info 1ncognito


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 Thats some fucked up ass shit...and he was with his family...cold blooded. So if they were going to have a meeting I hope someone saw something!

Hey Joe my wife and I hope you are ok. We will keep you in our prayer!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown+Oct 14 2006, 12:11 PM~6367704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3 Joe is cool and laid back, why would it even have to come down to that with him!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

WE WILL KEEP JOE AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS, I WENT BY THERE ALSO LAST NIGHT BUT NOBODY COULD GO AND SEE HIM, THE GOOD NEWS WAS THAT HE WAS SPEAKING AND THAT HE WAS STABLE .


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 14 2006, 12:31 PM~6367778
> *WE WILL KEEP JOE AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS, I WENT BY THERE ALSO LAST NIGHT BUT NOBODY COULD GO AND SEE HIM, THE GOOD NEWS WAS THAT HE WAS SPEAKING AND THAT HE WAS STABLE .
> *


God bless for that!


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Prayers for him & his family!!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

WTF..man thats some fucked up shit...joe is cool dude..good to know he will be alright....we will keep him in our prayer...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

crazy


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Joe Ruiz is one of the coolest melow guys you could meet. This shit has to happen to someone like him. I hope everything is alright Joe, hope to see you up & at them asap. It's always cool seeing you SS & the Texas show. Straight up, GOOD PEOPLES. Get better bro. 
Hernan


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 14 2006, 10:33 AM~6367562
> *who do you think, the same fuckers that do everything. im not gonna even bother about the whole getting rid of the Gangsta mantra of lowriding cause it aint gonna happen. i pray homie pulls through
> *



HOW CAN YOU BLAME "Gangsta mantra of lowriding " THE MAN GOT SHOT WHAT DOES LOWRIDING HAVE TO DO WIT IT??? :uh: 

:angry:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Oct 14 2006, 12:29 PM~6367980
> *HOW CAN YOU BLAME "Gangsta mantra of lowriding " THE MAN GOT SHOT WHAT DOES LOWRIDING HAVE TO DO WIT IT???  :uh:
> 
> :angry:
> *


its called stereotyping, what people judge based on sight. lowriding had nothing to do with him geting shot but some one probably saw him in the car before that and thought he was a G.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

From what I gathered from the other members, is that Joe and his family where by their car while two individuals waited parked about 5 ft from them and waited for his family and a member of the club to walk back to the shop entrance. Then they called him to the car which was being blocked by the family car and of course Joe always walks to peoples cars for estimates and that is when he got shot. He ran into the office where his family and a member helped him after they realize he was not kidding about being shot.


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

:angry: Im one of Joes brothers and want to update you all that he is doing well for his condition in spite of what happened to him last night. I will let him know all your concerns and tell him that you guys have him in your prayers. Thank you for your emails. All his family is with him and we all keep our hopes up. He's gonna be alright!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DAMN I KNOW I GOT THE NEWS YESTERDAY.AND TO THINK I JUST LEFT HIS SHOP..........DAMN THATS MY DOG........BUT HE'S STRONG AND HE'LL KEEP HIE HEAD UP HIGH/..........WAS UP JOE,,,,,,,I KNOW U ALRIGHT KEEP UR HEAD UP MY PRAYERS R WITH U AND UR FAMILIA


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

That is really F'd up!!!!!! 
Joe is a cool a$$ dude. 
I am glad he is doing well!


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 14 2006, 02:59 PM~6368253
> * :angry:  Im one of Joes brothers and want to update you all that he is doing well for his condition in spite of what happened to him last night. I will let him know all your concerns and tell him that you guys have him in your prayers. Thank you for your emails. All his family is with him and we all keep our hopes up. He's gonna be alright!!!
> *



Thank you for the update. No doubt this is a tough time for you and your family, but any updates will mean a lot to our lowriding community. Glad he's gonna be ok, Joe is one tough cat.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 14 2006, 12:13 PM~6367712
> *I was at the hospital last night, didn't get to see him, but he's doing good, he talked to his mom for a bit, and she said that he didn't know who the guys were. They are doing x-rays, he did get shot 3 times on his side. I'll get the lates news when I go see him today.
> *


 ANY UPDATE?


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

i personally dont know him but that shit is fucked up hope he fully recovers


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey, Joe
My prayers are with you and your family. I am glad to hear that your pulling thru. If there is anything I can help you and your family with, dont hesitate to let me know. 

Please, do not post where Joe is located on this site, we dont want the wrong people to know!!!!!!!!!!!

Eazy
562-760-9788


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

you and your family are in our prayers, I pray for a quick recovery and the ability for the Police to figure it out and arrest them envolved. let me know if there is anything I can help out with.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Sorry to hear that. Hope he gets better quick.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I AM SORRY TO HEAR THIS BAD NEWS. JOE HAS ALWAYS BEEN COOL TO ME, I HOPE HE PULLS THROUGH %110 HE IS IN ALL OF OUR PRAYERS. I HOPE THOSE SORRY BASTARDS THAT DID THAT GET THEIRS.....ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Well i talked to a member he is doing good. Think they are about to move him to a room soon i guess. Thats what i heard from an other member.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 14 2006, 12:45 PM~6368045
> *its called stereotyping, what people judge based on sight. lowriding had nothing to do with him geting shot but some one probably saw him in the car before that and thought he was a G.
> *


thats some stupid shit kick rocks, this is a serious matter and you obviously dont know joe, so sit your ass down!! :angry: Anyone that knows joe knows that he aint no g, homeboys a family man...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO JOE AND HIS FAMILY IF YOU NEED ANYTHING HIT ME UP B


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

WE WILL KEEP JOE AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS, LOW 4 LIFE-DFW


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

I went to see Joe today and he is doing good, he said they may keep him the hospital for about a week. The fuck up thing about it is that his daughter was with him went it all went down. The cops did find the car but it was a stolen car so who know who it may have been, but all we can do right now is keep him and his family in our prayers.

ULA Meeting this Thursday, Tim will be handling the meeting, but we need to get something together to help his family out.


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 15 2006, 09:09 AM~6372100
> *Hey, Joe
> My prayers are with you and your family.  I am glad to hear that your pulling thru.  If there is anything I can help you and your family with, dont hesitate to let me know.
> 
> ...


_I agree with Eazy, we don't need to post where Joe is at. Good news is that he was moved from ICU to a room, where he'll be for a couple of days. Joe still can't believe this happened, none of us do, but he's very lucky things could of been worst. _


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Saw Joe today he's a little pain but in good spirits, he will be moving today out of ICU and he and his family appreciate everyone's comments and visits. He will be out and about soon so we can bs with him again.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

new page and r.i.p.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 15 2006, 07:28 PM~6374501
> *new page and r.i.p.
> *


HE DIDNT DIE :uh:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

IF IT WAS NOT ROBERRY THEN WHY DID HE GET SHOT?


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

my prayers go out to Joe and his familia.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 15 2006, 08:28 PM~6374501
> *new page and r.i.p.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: ..^^^



glad to hear he's doing better...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Oct 15 2006, 07:57 PM~6374234
> *Saw Joe today he's a little pain but in good spirits, he will be moving today out of ICU and he and his family appreciate everyone's comments and visits. He will be out and about soon so we can bs with him again.
> *


THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:angel: prayers to Joe and his whole family :angel:

This was a total shock to me, Joe is one of the coolest nicest guys you could ever meet.


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

First of all i would like to Thank the Lord upstairs for being with him and my prayers will be with him and his family...










Much Love....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Joe is in our prayer!! Much love to the Dallas Riders for there support....

Justice will be servered....


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

prayer[/IMG]

My prayers are with ya'll....
To The Ruiz Family


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

it sux what happpen to joe i saw him saturday he looked in good health.thank god nothing major happen  it could had been worst


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

I don't know JOE personally, but I want to wish him and his familia well. My prayers are for his and a speedy recovery..... And this truly is F*$%#@ UP!!!! :angry:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 16 2006, 08:42 AM~6377061
> *Joe is in our prayer!!  Much love to the  Dallas Riders for there support....
> 
> Justice will be servered....
> *


X2............APPRECIATE THA LOVE ............


----------



## RoyalLady (Sep 9, 2005)

On behalf of Royal Image, our prayers are with Joe to get better. Please keep us informed on his recovery.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:angel: Get better Joe. :angel:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

My prayers go out to Joe and his family. Hopefully he will fully recover soon....Glad to know he's doing better.


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

First and foremost.......I wish Joe an easy and speedy recovery.

Secondly, this kind of stuff just makes me sick to my stomach. I always have my kids and family at the shop. I have had to turn people away and run people off from the shop and hope that things like this dont happen. Only a coward opens fire on an unarmed person, especially with a kid by his side. I have given up on trying to make sense out of situations like these. Good people are hurt and killed everyday because punks grow balls behind a trigger. Yes, I also carry a gun, but i have never had to use it because there is a time and place for everything....SELF DEFENSE. I dont know what happened and why this happened, but i highly doubt Joe did anything to anyone that was worth losing his life over. Just my 2 cents....

Arthur Solis
soliscustoms.com


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Our prayers go out to you and your family homie!! I hope they catch whoever did this childish shit. I don't know you personally, but I hate to hear when shit like this happens. This will only make you stronger and let you know who your real friends are. 

Take care and get better soon!!!

On behalf of, 

Royal Touch CC

Michael Cordova
President


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@Oct 16 2006, 04:13 PM~6379834
> *First and foremost.......I wish Joe an easy and speedy recovery.
> 
> Secondly,  this kind of stuff just makes me sick to my stomach.  I always have my kids and family at the shop.  I have had to turn people away and run people off from the shop and hope that things like this dont happen.  Only a coward opens fire on an unarmed person, especially with a kid by his side.  I have given up on trying to make sense out of situations like these. Good people are hurt and killed everyday because punks grow balls behind a trigger.  Yes, I also carry a gun, but i have never had to use it because there is a time and place for everything....SELF DEFENSE.  I dont know what happened and why this happened,  but i highly doubt Joe did anything to anyone that was worth losing his life over.  Just my 2 cents....
> ...


X100, couldnt have put it better :thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@Oct 16 2006, 03:13 PM~6379834
> *First and foremost.......I wish Joe an easy and speedy recovery.
> 
> Secondly,  this kind of stuff just makes me sick to my stomach.  I always have my kids and family at the shop.  I have had to turn people away and run people off from the shop and hope that things like this dont happen.  Only a coward opens fire on an unarmed person, especially with a kid by his side.  I have given up on trying to make sense out of situations like these. Good people are hurt and killed everyday because punks grow balls behind a trigger.  Yes, I also carry a gun, but i have never had to use it because there is a time and place for everything....SELF DEFENSE.  I dont know what happened and why this happened,  but i highly doubt Joe did anything to anyone that was worth losing his life over.  Just my 2 cents....
> ...


you speak the truth!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't know Joe personaly,but it still sucks to hear of fellow Lowriders going through something like this.Joe,I hope you recover 110% .You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

Just an update on my brother Joe. Hes doing much better . At this time we want to let you all know that his visitation is limited to immediate family only. Joe needs all the rest he can get to fully recover. I will keep you posted on when he can get visitations. Thanks :angel:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 16 2006, 04:28 PM~6381033
> *  Just an update on my brother Joe. Hes doing much better . At this time we want to let you all know that his visitation is limited to immediate family only. Joe needs all the rest he can get  to fully recover. I will keep you posted on when he can get visitations. Thanks :angel:
> *


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks for the update! I pray for your family and Joe to have strentgh and understanding of this traggic event and I thank God for getting Joe thru this. Let me know if I can help Lawdog


----------



## OAKCLIFF CHIC (Oct 17, 2006)

Im very happy that Joe is doing better. All we need now is to find out who did this stupid shitt!! He did not deserve this.There's some stupid mother fuckers out there that dont realize that everybody knows Joe and that eventually we are going to find out who did this. Hopefully the police get these bastards and lock them up and throw away the key. Stupid coward bastard mother fuckers thats what they are!!!!!
  :angry: :angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

idk kno him but its kinda messd up doin that shit infront on his family... Hope They Catch Those Ppl N THey Get Raped In Jail


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

I have known Joe for many years, he did not deserve this, he is an honarable and very well respected family man in the lowrider community, he is a pioneer, he has opened the doors for alot of us, he is my friend, and it hurt me real bad to hear that someone would do this to him, Joe stay stong carnal, you have me my club and all the DFW car clubs praying for your speedy recovery, see you at the next picnic, I look forward to shaking your hand and a big abraso. 

Your Friend
Ernesto Garza


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 16 2006, 04:28 PM~6381033
> *  Just an update on my brother Joe. Hes doing much better . At this time we want to let you all know that his visitation is limited to immediate family only. Joe needs all the rest he can get  to fully recover. I will keep you posted on when he can get visitations. Thanks :angel:
> *




Joe does need his rest. Please just keep us updated on his condition. Joe will recover from this just keep him in your prayers and thoughts.

Don't forget ULA meeting this Thursday, please make plans to attend so we can get somthing start for Joe and his family.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

WENT TO SEE JOE TODAY , HE LOOKS LIKE HE IS DOING GOOD ,BUT YOU CAN TELL HE NEEDS HIS REST,GOOD TO SEE HIM TALKING AND LAUGHING ,HOMEBOY DID NOT DESERVE THIS .


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey fatboy let me know when i am able to see him. I have not had a chance to stop by at all. just keep me posted


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SORRY TO EHAR ABOUT JOE ITS TRULY SAD TO SEE SOMEONE GETTING SHOT OVER NOTHING IM SURE WELL TELL HIM BIG SHAWN FROM THE MAJESTICS SAID ILL KEEP HIM IN YM PRAYERS N KEEP HIS HEAD UP


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

GEORGE, THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONCERN,JOE IS DOING WELL .I WOULD LOVE FOR YOU TO VISIT ,BUT JOE GETS SO EXITED WHEN HE SEES FRIENDS THAT CARE FOR HIM,THAT HE STRAINS HIMSELF TO VISIT NOT THINKIG OF INTERNAL DAMAGE TO HES BODY.ONLY TO FEEL IT THE NEXT DAY AND SLOWING HES RECOVERY,I'M KEEPING HIM UP TO DATE ON EVRYBODY'S E-MAILS,IT REALLY MEANS ALLOT TO HIM.


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

I know I'm new to the area but Joe was the first one to invite me the his shop and gave me the down low on DFW/Texas lowriding. If I can do anything let me know.
I'm still praying for you and your family.

Pido, LOW 4 LIFE


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

that sucks, i bought some parts from him about a month ago, seemed pretty cool, hope he gets better soon


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

_



Originally posted by OAKCLIFF CHIC@Oct 16 2006, 05:28 PM~6381359
*Im very happy that Joe is doing better. All we need now is to find out who did this stupid shitt!! He did not deserve this.There's some stupid mother fuckers out there that dont realize that everybody knows Joe and that eventually we are going to find out who did this. Hopefully the police get these bastards and lock them up and throw away the key. Stupid coward bastard mother fuckers thats what they are!!!!!
    :angry:  :angry:
*

Click to expand...

I DONT THINK THESE FUCKERS KNOW EXACTLY HOW MUCH PAIN & SUFERING THEY ACTULY CAUSE TO FAMILY'S.THIS KIND OF SITUATION IS WHAT NONE OF US EVER WANT FACE.IN MY PERSONAL OPINION THE THINGS THAT HURT THE MOST IS HAVING YOUR MOTHER & FATHER GOING THRU ALL THIS SHIT OVER SOME WANNA-BE'S THAT AREN'T WORTH 8 DEAD FLY'S.HOW CAN YOU BREAK THE BAD NEWS TO YOU'R MOM ,IN YOU'R MIND YOU DON'T WANT TO SAY ANYTHING BUT YOUR MOTHER ALWAY'S KNOWS SOMETHING IS WRONG NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU TRY TO HIDE YOUR EMOTIONS. '' PHAYLANX O.G.''_


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 17 2006, 12:53 AM~6383760
> *
> I DONT THINK THESE FUCKERS KNOW EXACTLY HOW MUCH PAIN & SUFERING THEY ACTULY CAUSE TO FAMILY'S.THIS KIND OF SITUATION IS WHAT NONE OF US EVER WANT FACE.IN MY PERSONAL OPINION THE THINGS THAT HURT THE MOST IS HAVING YOUR MOTHER & FATHER GOING THRU ALL THIS SHIT OVER SOME WANNA-BE'S THAT AREN'T WORTH 8 DEAD FLY'S.HOW CAN YOU BREAK THE BAD NEWS TO YOU'R MOM  ,IN YOU'R MIND YOU  DON'T WANT TO SAY ANYTHING BUT YOUR MOTHER ALWAY'S KNOWS SOMETHING IS WRONG NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU TRY TO HIDE YOUR EMOTIONS. '' PHAYLANX  O.G.''
> *


_
it must be hard for your familiy i cant even imagen what that feel's like to have some lil young punk walking the street's thinking his all hard.for the cowardly thing they have done.what goes around come's around,and those putos will get caught sooner or later.all we can do his help joe and his family out and wait till justice is served _


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Oct 17 2006, 06:56 AM~6384299
> *it must be hard for your familiy i cant even imagen what that feel's like to have some lil young punk walking the street's thinking his all hard.for the cowardly thing they have done.what goes around come's around,and those putos will get caught sooner or later.all we can do his help joe and his family out and wait till justice is served
> *


X2


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 16 2006, 04:28 PM~6381033
> *  Just an update on my brother Joe. Hes doing much better . At this time we want to let you all know that his visitation is limited to immediate family only. Joe needs all the rest he can get  to fully recover. I will keep you posted on when he can get visitations. Thanks :angel:
> *



:angel: :thumbsup: I'm Glad to hear he is doing alot better.....


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats cool Fatboy, just let him know that I will see him soon. Let him know that me and my wife are thinking about him and keeping him in our prayers, as well as your whole family, maribel and the kids.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

IT IS GOOD TO HEAR THE RECOVERY IS MOVING ALONG WELL THE FACT THAT HE HAS LAUGHED IS A GOOD SIGN. I AM GLAD TO HEAR THAT I STILL PRAY FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY!


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

_



Originally posted by geovela86@Oct 17 2006, 07:08 AM~6384536
*Thats cool Fatboy, just let him know that I will see him soon. Let him know that me and my wife are thinking about him and keeping him in our prayers, as well as your whole family, maribel and the kids.
*

Click to expand...

Im headed for the hospital now ,I know maribel didn't get any rest sleeping in a recliner.She's a strong woman,I thank her for being by hes side from day one.Ill let him know your family keeps him in their prayers.I will keep you posted on hes discharge from the hospital,SAY HI TO YOUR WIFE AND KID'S from the Ruiz family._


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good to hear joe is feeling better..
tell him to keep his head up


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

I was shocked to hear that this happened to Joe. Joe is good people and always willing to help anyone out in need. I will keep you in my prayers and pray for a speedy recovery for all your family. Joe has supported the ULA since day one and its time we, the ULA, support Joe. See everyone at the meeting Thurs.

Ricardo


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

On behalf of Lowered Image, our prayers go out to Joe and his family.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Oct 17 2006, 08:58 AM~6385131
> *I was shocked to hear that this happened to Joe.  Joe is good people and always willing to help anyone out in need.  I will keep you in my prayers and pray for a speedy recovery for all your family.  Joe has supported the ULA since day one and its time we, the ULA, support Joe.  See everyone at the meeting Thurs.
> 
> Ricardo
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

In Joe's absence, I will attend the meeting this Friday to represent Phaylanx C.C.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Opps i mean thrusday


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 15 2006, 09:28 PM~6374501
> *new page and r.i.p.
> *


He did not die. No need for R.I.P


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Any update on Joe


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

I saw him last night, he is doing good. He is walking around a little bit earlier in the day. he might be going home sometime this week. no date for sure yet.


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

[Joes is in good health ,and very anxious to come home.Joe is very lucky,we are praying no major surgery will be needed in the future and that he will be ok.At this time it is risky ,but doctors say he will be alright .We hope to have him home soon.This morning he received a print out of all your prayers and concerns,THAT MADE HES DAY. thank you.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 18 2006, 09:21 AM~6393271
> *[Joes is in good health ,and very anxious to come home.Joe is very lucky,we are praying no major surgery will be needed in the future and that he will be ok.At this time it is risky ,but doctors say he will be alright .We hope to have him home soon.This morning he received a print out of all your prayers and concerns,THAT MADE HES DAY.    thank you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 18 2006, 09:21 AM~6393271
> *[Joes is in good health ,and very anxious to come home.Joe is very lucky,we are praying no major surgery will be needed in the future and that he will be ok.At this time it is risky ,but doctors say he will be alright .We hope to have him home soon.This morning he received a print out of all your prayers and concerns,THAT MADE HES DAY.    thank you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HONK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HONK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats good to hear that he is better!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 17 2006, 01:01 AM~6383600
> *GEORGE, THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONCERN,JOE IS DOING WELL .I WOULD LOVE FOR YOU TO VISIT ,BUT JOE GETS SO EXITED WHEN HE SEES FRIENDS THAT CARE FOR HIM,THAT HE STRAINS HIMSELF TO VISIT NOT THINKIG OF INTERNAL DAMAGE TO HES BODY.ONLY TO FEEL IT THE NEXT DAY AND SLOWING HES RECOVERY,I'M KEEPING HIM UP TO DATE ON EVRYBODY'S E-MAILS,IT REALLY MEANS ALLOT TO HIM.
> *


Hey I was on my way to see Joe yesterday but the Homie Van broke down. I'm now kinda glad I didn't. I know he needs his rest. Please tell him that O'lMan John and his wife Carol and my entire family are thinking of him and praying for him to have a speedy recovery. I'll come by when it seems better. Please PM when you think it will be a good time.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TELL JOE THAT ROLLERZ ONLY FROM FORT WORTH SAID TO KEEP HIS HEAD UP.AND NOT TO WORRY THOSE PUTOS WILL GET WHATS COMING TO THEM.


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

I just wanted to let you guys know that tim (el cubano) wanted me to post this up::::::

*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>"Attention all U.L.A. memebers, solo ryders, shop owners, hell just anyone out there, please make plans to attend tomorrows U.L.A. meeting..... We all need to be there and not just saying one or two members per club, I want everyone that can make it, to be there..... We need to do something for Joe and our first step is to show up to this meeting, please be there by 8:30pm at pugsleys and dont be late. We need to get the meeting started as soon as possible.. Any questions, call me....Tim"</span>*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm glad hes doing better :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Oct 18 2006, 06:55 PM~6396804
> *I'm glad hes doing better :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm glad to hear he is doing better its amazing what praying can do! I mentioned Joe tonight at church so the whole church family can pray for him and all his family. God Bless.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

GLAD TO HEAR HE DOING BETTER LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING HIM IN THE FUTURE DRINKING A CORONA DURING THE U.L.A MEETIN :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Good to hear he is getting better Homies !!!! My prayers are there for you JOE !!!!


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

Joe I wish you a speedy recovery bro. I think it's been said a dozen times already but I'll say it again, you definitely didn't deserve this pain. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Joe is strong person he will recover with no problem. See everyone tonight at the ULA meeting.


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

TO EVERYONE ATTENDING THE ULA MEETING TONIGHT: I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING JOE AND HIS FAMILY.HE NEEDS EVERYBODYS SUPPORT.HE IS DOING VERY GOOD AND HES GOING TO GET THROUGH THIS, THANKS TO ALL YOUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT. I ALSO WANT TO THANK ULA PERSONALLY FOR DOING THIS FOR MY BROTHER. NEVER IN THE PAST HAVE WE HAD AN ORGANIZATION SO STRONG TO COME SUPPORT A FELLOW LOWRIDER IN NEED AND UNITE ALL THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. 



THANKS AGAIN FROM 
THE RUIZ FAMILY


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

Glad to hear Joe is doing alot better!!!!  :thumbsup: 





Much Love,
From Dallas lowriders!!!!! :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 17 2006, 12:53 AM~6383760
> *
> I DONT THINK THESE FUCKERS KNOW EXACTLY HOW MUCH PAIN & SUFERING THEY ACTULY CAUSE TO FAMILY'S.THIS KIND OF SITUATION IS WHAT NONE OF US EVER WANT FACE.IN MY PERSONAL OPINION THE THINGS THAT HURT THE MOST IS HAVING YOUR MOTHER & FATHER GOING THRU ALL THIS SHIT OVER SOME WANNA-BE'S THAT AREN'T WORTH 8 DEAD FLY'S.HOW CAN YOU BREAK THE BAD NEWS TO YOU'R MOM  ,IN YOU'R MIND YOU  DON'T WANT TO SAY ANYTHING BUT YOUR MOTHER ALWAY'S KNOWS SOMETHING IS WRONG NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU TRY TO HIDE YOUR EMOTIONS. '' PHAYLANX  O.G.''
> *


_

I dont know Joe but my prayers go out to him and your family. This kind of shit is horrible. Having to tell your parents & family or trying to explain this to kids closest to the person is hell. 
I know firsthand what the family is going thru, because my brother was shot in April at a hop. It was hell. He's ok now, thank god. Alot of people dislike or hate on someone for what they have or what they've accomplished, but not many people know the person or how hard they work to get where they are. So many things come to mind that I want to say to you & your family.....all the emotions that you guys will go thru for the next few months of recovery, is a roller coaster. Try to be strong for him. I wish you & your family all the best and for Joe a speedy recovery._


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2006, 10:49 AM~6400900
> *I dont know Joe but my prayers go out to him and your family.  This kind of shit is horrible.  Having to tell your parents & family or trying to explain this to kids closest to the person is hell.
> I know firsthand what the family is going thru, because my brother was shot in April at a hop.  It was hell.  He's ok now, thank god.  Alot of people dislike or hate on someone for what they have or what they've accomplished, but not many people know the person or how hard they work to get where they are.  So many things come to mind that I want to say to you & your family.....all the emotions that you guys will go thru for the next few months of recovery, is a roller coaster.  Try to be strong for him.  I wish you & your family all the best and for Joe a speedy recovery.
> *


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT,NO NEED TO GO INTO DETAIL I FULLY UNDERSTAND HOW YOU MUST FEEL.IT TAKES A LIFE TIME OF HARD WORK ONLY TO GET IT TAKEN AWAY FROM YOU OVER A COWARDLY ACT.HOPE YOUR BROTHER RECOVERS 100% STAY STRONG AND FOCUSED.


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@Oct 16 2006, 02:13 PM~6379834
> *First and foremost.......I wish Joe an easy and speedy recovery.
> 
> Secondly,  this kind of stuff just makes me sick to my stomach.  I always have my kids and family at the shop.  I have had to turn people away and run people off from the shop and hope that things like this dont happen.  Only a coward opens fire on an unarmed person, especially with a kid by his side.  I have given up on trying to make sense out of situations like these. Good people are hurt and killed everyday because punks grow balls behind a trigger.  Yes, I also carry a gun, but i have never had to use it because there is a time and place for everything....SELF DEFENSE.  I dont know what happened and why this happened,  but i highly doubt Joe did anything to anyone that was worth losing his life over.  Just my 2 cents....
> ...


YOU TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH YOUR'E RIGHT THERE ARE SOME PUNKS THAT HAVE NO RESPECT FOR LIFE.GLAD TO SEE YOUR STRAPPED .FAMILY FIRST NO MATTER WHAT.WE THINK THE MOTIVE WAS ROBBERY, BUT THERE IS ALSO A LOT OF HATERS OUT THERE THAT CANT STAND SOMEONE COMING UP.THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Oct 18 2006, 03:15 PM~6395902
> *I just wanted to let you guys know that tim (el cubano) wanted me to post this up::::::
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>"Attention all U.L.A. memebers, solo ryders, shop owners, hell just anyone out there, please make plans to attend tomorrows U.L.A. meeting.....  We all need to be there and not just saying one or two members per club, I want everyone that can make it, to be there..... We need to do something for Joe and our first step is to show up to this meeting, please be there by 8:30pm at pugsleys and dont be late.  We need to get the meeting started as soon as possible.. Any questions, call me....Tim"</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 19 2006, 02:10 PM~6402254
> *:thumbsup:
> *


MEETING IS TODAY THURSDAY OCT. 19 8:30


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 19 2006, 09:25 AM~6400480
> *
> TO EVERYONE ATTENDING THE ULA MEETING TONIGHT: I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING JOE AND HIS FAMILY.HE NEEDS EVERYBODYS SUPPORT.HE IS DOING VERY GOOD AND HES GOING TO GET THROUGH THIS, THANKS TO ALL  YOUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT. I ALSO WANT TO THANK ULA PERSONALLY FOR DOING THIS FOR MY BROTHER. NEVER IN THE PAST HAVE WE HAD AN ORGANIZATION SO STRONG TO COME SUPPORT A FELLOW LOWRIDER IN NEED AND UNITE ALL THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> THANKS AGAIN FROM
> ...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

ill be there pero late due to work someone in my club should be there


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

The ULA Meeting went good last night, but for those going to the Dirty Joes Show on Saturday, there will be a bucket for Joe as well as one for Scottish Rite Hospital to take up donations for both. So, everyone if you do plan to attend please help both organization by donating a few dollars.

Fatboy Ruiz


Let Joe know that we the ULA are praying for a speedy recover and to let him know to take his time to recover because we want to have a full recovery.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Oct 20 2006, 07:55 AM~6407253
> *The ULA Meeting went good last night, but for those going to the Dirty Joes Show on Saturday, there will be a bucket for Joe as well as one for Scottish Rite Hospital to take up donations for both. So, everyone if you do plan to attend please help both organization by donating a few dollars.
> 
> Fatboy Ruiz
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Oct 20 2006, 08:09 AM~6407332
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: I WILL LET HIM KNOW AND THANKS A LOT FOR EVERYTHING YOU GUYS HAVE DONE.


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Oct 20 2006, 07:55 AM~6407253
> *The ULA Meeting went good last night, but for those going to the Dirty Joes Show on Saturday, there will be a bucket for Joe as well as one for Scottish Rite Hospital to take up donations for both. So, everyone if you do plan to attend please help both organization by donating a few dollars.
> 
> Fatboy Ruiz
> ...



:thumbsup: I WILL LET HIM KNOW AND THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU GUYS HAVE DONE WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT.


RUIZ FAMILY


----------



## FatboyRuiz (Oct 14, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN
JOE RUIZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 20 2006, 04:58 PM~6410608
> *THANKS AGAIN
> JOE RUIZ :thumbsup:
> *



Joe take your time we need you back, but we also want u to have a full recovery. Don't overwhelm yourself. Listen to Maribel when she tells you to lay down and rest, because you need all the rest you can get.

Sophia


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

Glad to hear your up and around a little thats a blessing, you take care and Rest!!!


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_I know that you can't wait to get back to the shop and do what you do best. But don't rush it carnal, take your time_


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES MEMBERS WORLD WIDE we are wishing you a safe and speedy recovery. You are in our prayers and thoughts and a true Homie of ours for life. May God bless you and your family.</span></span></span>*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyRuiz_@Oct 20 2006, 04:58 PM~6410608
> *THANKS AGAIN
> JOE RUIZ :thumbsup:
> *


it's good to hear is doing better


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

Glad your doing better, Hope to see ya soon


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

i dont know joe that much but the times i talked to him he's been real cool.. hope you get well soon


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

any update's


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_That ***** just can't stay away from the shop. He's supposse to be taking it easy, but you know Joe, he is not going to be at home just chillin. He's doing a lot better_


----------



## PINKY85 (Sep 22, 2005)

HEY JOE, JUST WANATED YOU AND YOUR FAMILY KNOW THAT YOU ARE ALL MY MY PRAYERS. -PINKY-


----------

